# Inspired by Betsy and Susan in the Good Morning thread...



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So, after the posts this morning about cleaning house I have to ask this question. How clean is _your_ house?

Do you live in a house straight out of a magazine? Some of my friend's homes have nothing out of place... I mean really... I could drop in on them, say on a Wednesday after DD's dance class and they have nothing on the countertops, bathrooms are ****-n-span clean...  

So does clean to you mean no banana peels... or does it mean you have no dust on your ceiling fan blades?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So, after the posts this morning about cleaning house I have to ask this question. How clean is _your_ house?
> 
> Do you live in a house straight out of a magazine? Some of my friend's homes have nothing out of place... I mean really... I could drop in on them, say on a Wednesday after DD's dance class and they have nothing on the countertops, bathrooms are ****-n-span clean...
> 
> So does clean to you mean no banana peels... or does it mean you have no dust on your ceiling fan blades?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Betsy... I don't actually consider that a post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you already know my stand on cleaning....I just appreciate being an inspiration....so


Betsy


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

If you walked into my house it would look reasonably clean - no dirty dishes, trash, or bugs around.  I dust and vacuum once a week or when company is coming.  However, if you tried to open a closet or go upstairs to the bedrooms, I might have to tackle you.  I have to have some place to store my clutter, and I do have quite a bit of that.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you already know my stand on cleaning....I just appreciate being an inspiration....so
> 
> 
> Betsy


I know... I just hadda say that...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Margaret said:


> If you walked into my house it would look reasonably clean - no dirty dishes, trash, or bugs around. I dust and vacuum once a week or when company is coming. However, if you tried to open a closet or go upstairs to the bedrooms, I might have to tackle you. I have to have some place to store my clutter, and I do have quite a bit of that.


OK... you are welcome at my home anytime! That is how my house is... except my bar/uppercountertop is where my hubby deposits all of his stuff from his pockets every day when he comes in. I have a nice decorative basket that goes with the season (snowman for winter, big leaf for fall...etc) he puts all of his stuff beside it! And I am talking lots of folded up papers pens, wet erase markers, dry erase markers, pens etc... so yea, that is the way it looks until I put it all in the basket... and his socks are on the floor... my DD may just strip her pants & socks off on the floor in front of the sofa.  She likes to snuggle up with our fuzzy throw that stays on the sofa.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not admitting to anything here. 



Spoiler



(Let's just say I need a little advance notice if anyone wants to come over. )


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We need notice of at least a week.
Both my wife and I always have more than 1 "project" going and we would always rather work on the projects than to clean up.
In fact, I usually gather together tools that I need for a particular effort into a small tool box.
Have more than one.
Have been known to purchase new tool because cannot find the tool box with the one I need.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to need at least an hour to clean off the kitchen counter, empty the dishwasher, get stuff off the dining table and vacuum the dog hair off the floor.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> We need notice of at least a week.
> ...
> Have been known to purchase new tool because cannot find the tool box with the one I need.


Same here; DH does not like this, but I cannot seem to pull it together; there is just too much more to be doing with life - like reading & posting here on KB!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We have too much to do.
Clean is for when you are bored and still have energy.
Personally I end each day with a list of things I didn't get to yet.
And I love it that way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I probably could do it with a few hours notice as long as we don't count my office or sewing room. 

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> We need notice of at least a week.
> 
> Have been known to purchase new tool because cannot find the tool box with the one I need.


Even my sons know to give me a few days notice.

And I have known Intinst to have to go buy a tool because he couldn't find one he knew was somewhere around here.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

The one end of my kitchen counter is almost always cluttered with the days mail, keys etc. Dust and pet hair is a given, if you decide to drop by expect to take some home with you. I would much prefer to spend my freetime reading or on KB than say dust the ceiling fans! If it would fit in the budget I would have a cleaning service.

Lynn L


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My house is what it is, and while cluttered, not filthy, grotesque or unsanitary. I am a quilter, with no seperate quilting space til one of my kids goes off to college... 
I do not kill myself trying to clean it, though if we are having company for dinner, I do need an hour or so to clear out the dining room. Otherwise, take me for me, not my house.. I learned LONG ago, if my house was a healthy, happy home for my kids, it was more important than making sure it was antiseptically clear and devoid of life.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> We need notice of at least a week.
> Both my wife and I always have more than 1 "project" going and we would always rather work on the projects than to clean up.
> In fact, I usually gather together tools that I need for a particular effort into a small tool box.
> Have more than one.
> Have been known to purchase new tool because cannot find the tool box with the one I need.


We have four "stud funders" five "levels" for wall hangings...


Betsy the Quilter said:


> I probably could do it with a few hours notice as long as we don't count my office or sewing room.
> Betsy


I can do it in three if no one opens a closet. 


geoffthomas said:


> We have too much to do.
> Clean is for when you are bored and still have energy.
> Personally I end each day with a list of things I didn't get to yet.
> And I love it that way.


I guess I am never that bored!  Nor do I have the energy.


pidgeon92 said:


> I'm going to need at least an hour to clean off the kitchen counter, empty the dishwasher, get stuff off the dining table and vacuum the dog hair off the floor.


Uh, we have a pomeranian...  no need to say more..


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

My thing is this, very simple.  Don't let the thing get dirty and you won't have to clean it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> My thing is this, very simple. Don't let the thing get dirty and you won't have to clean it.


Oh, like Mark Andrew's lab...


Spoiler



puh-lease Brendan, you could not write about all of those spider webs without some experience with them? And, and what about Yasmin's housekeeping... or lack thereof?


 I am just not believing you have a spotless house!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I am a quilter, with no seperate quilting space til one of my kids goes off to college...


What I optimistically call the sewing room is really the family room that I have taken over. I have to dismantle everything if we have the family over. The fireplace is walled in by fabric. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> My thing is this, very simple. Don't let the thing get dirty and you won't have to clean it.


So I take it you've moved out of your house and into a hotel, so that the house never gets dirty?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

What house?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm....  that explains it....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> My thing is this, very simple. Don't let the thing get dirty and you won't have to clean it.


You sound like my mother. Wait, you _look _like my mother.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You know, Betsy, only just now did it occur to me that having our names given as inspiration for a _housecleaning_ thread might not be very complimentary...


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> My house is what it is, and while cluttered, not filthy, grotesque or unsanitary. I am a quilter, with no seperate quilting space til one of my kids goes off to college...


Dream on! I said the same thing 8 years ago. I have moved my quilting in and out of my son's room twice in the last 6 years. The oldest, a teacher, just started a Master's and can finish faster if he goes to school full-time this summer. He can only go to school full-time if he lives at home and doesn't pay rent. So, he is moving back in next month when his lease is finished at his apartment.

I do try to keep the "public" areas of the house as clean as possible, but stay out of the bedrooms, especially mine. I do the other rooms first and run out of energy by the time I get to my room.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You sound like my mother. Wait, you _look _like my mother.


Well, Gertie, _I am your mother_!!! And you'd best clean under that bed young lady or no TV for you tonight!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was married for 24 years to a man who hated shoes left in the foyer, clean dishes in the dish drain, absolutely no dirty dishes permitted left overnight.  That's not to say I did all the things he wanted.  If he wanted the dishes put away every night, he was told he knew where they belonged as well as I did.

Saying that, since living alone for the last several years I do not stress over how my house looks.  I try not to let things pile up, but with my job and traveling so much, sometimes that happens anyway.  
My laundry is most normally done.  My kitchen counters are cleaned off.  I make my bed everyday.  But I'm comfy and I don't bust my butt to keep it perfect.  I do live alone and rarely get visitors.  So not a huge incentive for perfectness anyway.  

If you're going to be an overnight guest I would need a day notice.  If you're just stopping by for a visit, a couple hours to vaccuum, dust and clean the downstairs bath would be necessary.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, Gertie, _I am your mother_!!! And you'd best clean under that bed young lady or no TV for you tonight!


But, _Maaaaaa_, Dance Your A** Off is on tonight and the winner gets a makeover from Tim Gunn and Kurt Hummell. I can't miss _thaaaaat_.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But, _Maaaaaa_, Dance Your A** Off is on tonight and the winner gets a makeover from Tim Gunn and Kurt Hummell. I can't miss _thaaaaat_.


*Long sigh as I put down my Molly McDustbuster and pull my glasses down my nose a bit* You've already had that makeover, Gertie, and it hasn't changed a thing. _You still look like your mother_! Mwhahahaha! 









Now get out the wet/dry vac and go after that carpet in your closet!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> *Long sigh as I put down my Molly McDustbuster and pull my glasses down my nose a bit* You've already had that makeover, Gertie, and it hasn't changed a thing. _You still look like your mother_! Mwhahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     


Spoiler



LMAO at you two! So... Gert, should we start caling you Mort?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> *Long sigh as I put down my Molly McDustbuster and pull my glasses down my nose a bit* You've already had that makeover, Gertie, and it hasn't changed a thing. _You still look like your mother_! Mwhahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay, Ma. You win. I'm doing it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^You all have to warn me. If I laugh and don't clinch, I


Spoiler



pee


 myself.

deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

And when you get through with the closet, I need my toenails trimmed, sweetie.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> ^^^You all have to warn me. If I laugh and don't clinch, I
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Deb! You crack me up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> And when you get through with the closet, I need my toenails trimmed, sweetie.


No wonder your heroine has to tie your hero to a tree in order to have her wicked way with him.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No wonder your heroine has to tie your hero to a tree in order to have her wicked way with him.


 Gertie, remember I am the heroine...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Gertie, remember I am the heroine...


Ooops, sorry, forgot.

Brandon should never have posted that picture from before you were on _Dance Your A** Off_. Everyone, doesn't Meredith look so much lovelier now?


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

you guys crack me up!!  My family is trying to figure out why I'm sitting over here laughing 

Anyway, with six kids, my loveseat is  always covered with clothes, if you come over and don't like seeing them, please feel free to fold!!  I actually have a neighbor who folds when she comes over to visit. 

The kids have weekly chores, we only have wood or tile floors in the whole house, so they either dust mop or wet mop weekly.  dusting and baths get done weekly, now the kids rooms well, lets just say we would need lots of notice if  anyone was going in some of them!!!

I have dust bunnies and dog hair most days but underneath the clutter it's clean.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ooops, sorry, forgot.
> Brandon should never have posted that picture from before you were on _Dance Your A** Off_. Everyone, doesn't Meredith look so much lovelier now?


Hey! I look like Abby from NCIS! Brendan LOVES her.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This thread is the best thing to read first thing in the am.  what a way to start a day!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

BIG HUGH perk living in Mexico, need to help the local economy, we have a lady come by twice a week to clean the bathrooms, floors (sweep and mop) and a few other things, dusting, sometimes windows, she chooses what she thinks needs to be done, etc.  I have to pick my clutter up out of her way, and DH is always neat.  But if my house is a disaster and you come over for a visit - that's me and if you don't like it, don't come, you ain't my friend anyway!

Sixkids I like your friend folding, now THAT'S a friend


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It has been fun catching up on this thread this morning!  I am squarely in the relatively clean but cluttered group.  Come on over anyway.

When the kids were little and I worked full-time, the house was much cleaner looking and organized than it is now when I am home most of the time.  What's up with that?!  To many books to read, time on KB to spend, recipes to try, etc to sweat the small stuff now.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rule number one at our house:

If you come to visit us feel free to stop by anytime -- 
you'll need to take both us and the house however you find us -- dirty muddy, grimy, sweaty (we both like to play in the dirt out in the yard in summer, in winter we may be knee deep in closets, playing in the dirt inside, working out or just vegetating with our Kindles -- shower optional ))

If you come to see the house --
A RESERVATION IS REQUIRED!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I have two dogs and five cats.  I currently have no floor in my house, apart from concrete foundation.  My backyard does not grow grass, it is dirt, mulch and concrete.

My house is never, ever ****-n-span clean and probably will never will be.  There's always a tumblehair blowing by or dirt on the floor from the dogs.

I do put things away and do not have clutter.  My problem is dirt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My problem is paper.  Right now I'm catching up on my shredding, so my floor covering is bits of shredded paper.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What a fun thread!  Right now I am enjoying reading what everyone has posted.  I am also trying to transform the many piles of clutter on my desk in school into a few organized piles to get ready for open house.  Maybe if I just shove everything into a big bag and lock it in the closet for the week...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> What a fun thread! Right now I am enjoying reading what everyone has posted. I am also trying to transform the many piles of clutter on my desk in school into a few organized piles to get ready for open house. Maybe if I just shove everything into a big bag and lock it in the closet for the week...


Better yet, lock it in the closet for a year and then you can shred it all. Think of the lovely multi-colored floor covering you will have ... unless Norman the Dog comes to visit.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> BIG HUGH perk living in Mexico,


My first thought when I read this was _Anju, you must be in the wrong thread..._


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey! I look like Abby from NCIS! Brendan LOVES her.



Actually, this is a bit more like I had envisoned Meredith looking like. And please remember that it was not she who tied the Knight to the tree, she's the one that let him go. Ahem... But to keep on topic with you ladies, I am partial to Puglet hair as a decoration on all my black clothing. I have found that it matters not whether I'm partial to her hair or not, it is going to be there and I have no friendly neighbors to come over and pluck it all off...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Actually, this is a bit more like I had envisoned Meredith looking like. And please remember that it was not she who tied the Knight to the tree, she's the one that let him go. Ahem... But to keep on topic with you ladies, I am partial to Puglet hair as a decoration on all my black clothing. I have found that it matters not whether I'm partial to her hair or not, it is going to be there and I have no friendly neighbors to come over and pluck it all off...


    You _*killed * _ my thread Brewndan!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You _*killed * _ my thread Brewndan!


       Back at you, Miss Merueduth!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

When I'm off work, my house stays fairly clean and I'm not afraid to open the front door when someone knocks, but when I'm working... well, things go down hill fairly fast.  My DH does the best he can do, but he really, really needs the neighbor to come over and fold clothes! LOL.  Of course, the pug brings in leaves and grass on the carpet when the yard is wet and then she carries them around in her mouth.  Sometimes, she can be seen with a leaf stuck to her chin.  Very comical, but not too good for the clean house picture overall.  It always freaks me out when I see her rolling on the carpet because I know what they generally roll in when they are outside... just a thought.  But yeah, I keep the house fairly clean... just in case.  This thread is hilarious by the way.  I hope more people post here today so I can have some more fun reading.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Its not as bad as the show Hoarders


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cheerio said:


> Its not as bad as the show Hoarders


Have you watched the Clean House show on BBCA? They have to go in wearing boots and masks and use shovels to clean out stuff that I don't want to think about. Definitely not a candidate for that show, but Mission Organization can come calling anytime. At least that show inspired me to haul carloads out of the house every three months for the last ten years. I have no idea where I kept it all. Making a trip to Goodwill this Friday and I'm sure I'll have a full trunk.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

cheerio said:


> Its not as bad as the show Hoarders


That show is hard to watch sometimes.........


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have you watched the Clean House show on BBCA? They have to go in wearing boots and masks and use shovels to clean out stuff that I don't want to think about. Definitely not a candidate for that show, but Mission Organization can come calling anytime. At least that show inspired me to haul carloads out of the house every three months for the last ten years. I have no idea where I kept it all. Making a trip to Goodwill this Friday and I'm sure I'll have a full trunk.


I used to watch that show. Ewwwww! Some of it was funny though.

My apartment is neither squeaky clean nor dirty. Since I discovered flylady (www.flylady.net and radio program in itunes) two years ago, I've improved A LOT and worked for about a year getting rid of clutter and excess clothing. I also started some good habits that were inspired by flylady's system. It has worked wonders on my bathroom and kitchen area.

Interesting to see this thread today. I had problems with my locks yesterday. Was locked in for a while and when I was going out last night, I had some trouble locking and unlocking my top lock. My super thinks the metal door expanded. I think it has more to do with both locks. He stopped by today and used a crowbar to try to make the door easier to open and close. I don't think this had anything to do with the problem, but I didn't stop him.

I just wiped down the door completely -- particularly the ends and taking my super's suggestion, sprayed some WD40 on the parts of the door that touch the doorway. (Yesterday I used the WD40 on the locks).

If I haven't just vacuumed my place (once a week is what I do), I tell anyone coming in not to be judgmental.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

There was a time when I left my vacuum cleaner in the living room.  I didn't vacuum more than once a week, but if someone came to the door, I'd quickly plug it in and pretend that I had been vacuuming.  That was when I had red rugs that showed every piece of lint and six children at home who stirred up a lot of dirt.  Of course I would never do such a thing now, at least I haven't in a while.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry I'm late in coming to the table, Miss Merry, but as you can see, I've been sooooo busy cleaning...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Sorry I'm late in coming to the table, Miss Merry, but as you can see, I've been sooooo busy cleaning...


Wow, Miss Miller! Great job! Just like I imagined your house would look. All cozy and inviting. Why, I can just imagine sitting back and watching a good horror film there. ROTFLMAO.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Wow, Miss Miller! Great job! Just like I imagined your house would look. All cozy and inviting. Why, I can just imagine sitting back and watching a good horror film there. ROTFLMAO.


Looks moe like my Crews "cleaning" of their staterooms


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Wow, Miss Miller! Great job! Just like I imagined your house would look. All cozy and inviting. Why, I can just imagine sitting back and watching a good horror film there.


At least there would be plenty to eat.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Consider yourself blessed that I didn't share pictures of my bathroom!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

My house is a hot mess. A few days notice from visitors is what I really need.    I joke that my entertainment is my notepad for leaving messages for my husband.    He'll "write" in the dust... "Clean me." And I'll write back something like "No" or "why?"


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know that I can speak to this ... one person in 7 rooms gives me excessive space.

But ..

First floor is pretty much with very short notice a good to go area

My bedroom and the guestroom are both generally fine (although admittedly my bedroom is MY bedroom)

I tend to pull my office door closed

Unless surprised completely, bathrooms are acceptable.

But again, mostly it's friends, they know me, they know what my life is like and its never going to be (ever) well, less than presentable (although for about a week during christmas down there is no where in the DR to sit.)


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I was so inspired by Maureen Miller's posted picture of her living room, that I wanted to share my bathroom. I finally finished redecorating and cleaning it last night. That's fresh toilet paper on a shabby chic tp holder.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

When I was little our house was **** and span, but I don't remember my mom ever having time to do anything fun with me.  I want my kids remember us having a good time, rather than remember a spotless house.  

So needless to say, I'll need a couple hours if you want a tour.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

enwood said:


> When I was little our house was **** and span, but I don't remember my mom ever having time to do anything fun with me. I want my kids remember us having a good time, rather than remember a spotless house.
> So needless to say, I'll need a couple hours if you want a tour.


My "mom" was a stay-at-home mom so she kept everything spotless... never really saw her cleaning, it was just always clean... my dad was OCD! If he came home from work and someone had visited during the day... even if they just visited on the back patio... he would come in kinda like the guy on "Sleeping with the Enemy" and touch things on the mantle and say "Who came by today?" He just knew! Weird... He was not like the guy in the other respects... but he did know if anything was moved... 
So anyway, our house was spotless yet I still had my parents love and attention. Fastforward 150 years... I am a working mother with a husband who works 60-70 hours a week, I teach young children both at school and at church and am a Girl Scout Co-leader... so yea, like I said before... give me a bit of time or deal with my cluttered countertops and coffee cups in the sink... oh and I am a recycling machine so everything gets rinsed out and saved in the inside bin and a couple of times a week it gets taken to the outside bin which is then put on the curb once a week... Thought I would add that stuff, in case any of you got any ideas about dropping by on me to see if I'd let you in!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> So pick a day when the recycle bin is on the curb?


YEP! and bring some coffee... i'm getting low!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

OliviaD, your toilet is like a throne in that there are steps going up to it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> OliviaD, your toilet is like a throne in that there are steps going up to it.


I'm going to have Miss Olivia design my new throne and one for Miss Scarlet for her *NEW* Mort avatar and one for King Julien as well. I already have the steps installed:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OMG! I had to clean sweep my house this morning before my in-laws came in. I was so busy all week preparing for my Valentine's Party @ school and getting DD's things ready for her party that I did not even separate the beads I brought home on _*Monday*_ evening... we were exhausted from the weekend and our week was just as busy as ever so I had no time to do any extra cleaning... PLUS I was not home on Sunday so I did not get to vacuum and mop or dust... laundry was ridiculous... Oh I am so glad they are here and it is time for bed! Too much rushing around to rest on my day off!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My home is lived in.......but reasonably clean. If you ran a finger along the baseboards you'd get dust......and if you caught us on a hectic day, odds are there may be a dish or 2 in the sink. However I don't like "sterile" homes.......it's supposed to be home....welcoming, warm, and comfy- that's what mine is


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Even with all these days of being forced to use annual leave, I do NOT clean.
I have shoveled a lot of snow.
And I have done a lot of reading.
And I have done crafty things.
And I have even gone through old boxes of things (mostly papers)
But I have not done any extra cleaning - uck!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a lot of fun reading this thread!
When all three kids were home, it was always a mess.  Laundry up the kazoo.
Now I have a cleaning lady come in twice a month.  I start picking up before she gets here, and stay a room or two ahead of her throughout the day.  When she leaves, the house looks sssssssssssssssssooooooooooooooo nice, I love it.  And then it starts going into decline.....  So if you're going to come visit, let's plan it around the cleaning lady!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What a lot of fun reading this thread!
> When all three kids were home, it was always a mess. Laundry up the kazoo.
> Now I have a cleaning lady come in twice a month. I start picking up before she gets here, and stay a room or two ahead of her throughout the day. When she leaves, the house looks sssssssssssssssssooooooooooooooo nice, I love it. And then it starts going into decline..... So if you're going to come visit, let's plan it around the cleaning lady!


  K!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know this is going to sound silly, but since I've been watching and listening to _Glee_, I get more housework done, more writing done, and I find myself smiling all the time (my face hurts).

I've got the DVDs, but I haven't been able to get my DVD player hooked up right to the new TV. I think I found the problem, but I've _thought _I found the problem several times. I tried playing them on my portable, but it skips and sticks. (gak) So, I listen to the music and I created a playlist on youtube and my swiffer and I dance around the floor cleaning up.

Hey, it works for me!!!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Owning 2 pugs means never having to stop sweeping, vacuuming or using a lint roller!  My favorite saying came from an old school teacher who loved to read..."Dirt don't hurt".  I'm like most of you - the place isn't nasty but I sure could use a cleaning person.

Kathy in NC


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

candggmom said:


> Owning 2 pugs means never having to stop sweeping, vacuuming or using a lint roller! My favorite saying came from an old school teacher who loved to read..."Dirt don't hurt". I'm like most of you - the place isn't nasty but I sure could use a cleaning person.
> 
> Kathy in NC


I just recently discovered the joys of the lint roller for floor mats. I have no carpet in the house at all, but I do have a couple of short runners, mats and two small area rugs. The roller works beautifully for them.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know this is going to sound silly, but since I've been watching and listening to _Glee_, I get more housework done, more writing done, and I find myself smiling all the time (my face hurts).
> 
> I've got the DVDs, but I haven't been able to get my DVD player hooked up right to the new TV. I think I found the problem, but I've _thought _I found the problem several times. I tried playing them on my portable, but it skips and sticks. (gak) So, I listen to the music and I created a playlist on youtube and my swiffer and I dance around the floor cleaning up.
> Hey, it works for me!!!


I like it! I do the same thing with my Biggest Loser CDs my MIL got me for Christmas. My DD gets soo excited and runs around with the duster saying "This is the way we should clean all of the time!"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So I stayed home today with my DD who had a fever and did not clean one single thing! I picked up after myself and washed the dishes that we used, but did not do any extra cleaning...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And why should you?  You were being Nurse Mom....  much more important than a dust bunny or two.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, what happened to this thread? It was a lot of fun... or at least I thought it was. I need help cleaning my summer residence and getting it ready for spring. I heard that Miss Meredith was bored and needed something to do. How about it?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

uh.. Give me 2 weeks there and I will clean it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, what happened to this thread? It was a lot of fun... or at least I thought it was. I need help cleaning my summer residence and getting it ready for spring. I heard that Miss Meredith was bored and needed something to do. How about it?


That's the Highlander's castle. He has eternity to clean it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I want a place like that. <sigh>

Homes should come with moats. With crocodiles in 'em.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I want a place like that. <sigh>
> 
> Homes should come with moats. With crocodiles in 'em.


It would keep those weirdos away... right Susan?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> It would keep those weirdos away... right Susan?


And anyone else who wasn't welcome. In my curmudgeonly moods, that covers a lot of people.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But not usn's.
'cause you luvs usn's, right?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL!  Of course.


----------

